# Help Brute creeping!!



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

I got a derby this Saturday and during my ride yesterday my bike started to creep in gear so much that if I stop it would stall out the bike. The only thing that happened is I stood it up in a water hole and had to step off and push the bike down, other then that just a bunch of trail riding. Is the belt worn down enough to sit low enough in the clutch to cause this? I need it fixed buy the weekend so any help would be great!


----------



## gav09 (Feb 1, 2012)

prob better pull the cover. unless its idling way too high somethin is up in there.


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

I thought it was idle too but I turned it down and then it was to low, I am going to pull the cover tomorrow and see if anything looks wrong. I was hoping that someone else might have had this problem and could tune in.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Sounds like belt is too tight. Which is weird usually they stretch not shrink. Could be something going on in there


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Ya it is kinda weird. i am going to look into it tomorrow. My 2wd 4wd is flashing too, so I am going to clean the KEBC too. The weird thing about the belt is it still rips like crazy, almost like a new belt.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

With all that said, it sounds like your actuator is stuck and holding the fork in against the spider.


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Really that would be a easy fix! Thanx!!


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

nmkawierider said:


> With all that said, it sounds like your actuator is stuck and holding the fork in against the spider.


 
x2 had that on my 650i an 360, removed the fork on both


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

X3 nmk is right on the mark



Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## 06bruteforce750 (Jun 26, 2012)

Turn the key on and pull the 30ampis fuse under the seat in the fuse box and then turn the key off abd put it back in and try it that should fix it.


----------



## 903redneckchevy (Sep 4, 2012)

If it ends up not being the fork take your cover off and clean the sh*t out of your clutch. I've never had it happen but a buddy of mine did. Went out ridin water wheelies then just get the trails and the next day his was doin the exact same thing yours is. He just cleaned on it for about an hour ad it fixed the problem. I think he actually pulled all his apart to clean it. Just my two cents tho


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks for the advice guys!!


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Well I went and did the fuse thing and it seams to be good now. For how long I guess we will see. Thanks again for all the help!!


----------

